# Skittish Rat



## J0j2 (Dec 29, 2010)

My rat, Lupin, is VERY skittish.

Every time I try to pet her in her cage, she jumps. She avoids me at all costs and jumps when I even touch one hair. I haven't been able to pick her up since I got her about a day ago for fear I'll scare her too much. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## CoffeeMonster (Jul 31, 2008)

patience, and food...lots of food XD two of my first girls came from a pet store and one was just as skittish as you are describing lupin II to be. after about a month working with my girl she was one of the most loving rats, and she absolutely adored skritches and tummy rubs ^-^ i suggest reading the sticky at the top of this forum about trust training rats, its very helpfull. it outlines both a slow less stressfull way to gain a rats trust as well as a faster slightly more stressfull way.

hope this helps ^-^


----------



## J0j2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks so much!!!

I will. Lots of food, hehe.


----------



## reasonedmelody (Dec 16, 2010)

I brought home a very skittish pet store rat two weeks ago. I placed her cage in a safe area on the floor and opened the door. I sat right in front of her cage with a towel on my lap and treats scattered on the towel. I then read my book and basically ignored her for the first half hour session. I kept repeating the short half hour sessions several times a day until she was coming out of the cage on her own and right on to my lap. I made no real move to touch her until she was comfortable on my lap. Then I added in head scratches and pet her everywhere. As mentioned in the above post, food really helps!

Two weeks later she's turning into a confident and snuggly girl!

It just takes time! 

Congrats on your new rat


----------

